
Pebble GPL voilation - if_you_see_sid
The Pebble Time application for Android uses GPL V2 licenced software, javamail-android, yet does not provide a method to obtain the sourcecode for the application.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pebble.com&#x2F;legal&#x2F;open_source#javamail
======
logn
JavaMail API itself has a linking exception and it's also dual licensed as the
Common Development and Distribution License.

~~~
crazypyro
Also licensed under BSD, according to the github.

